# Anti-Virus: Thread 2



## shovenose (Oct 10, 2013)

So, I work at a small computer store. We used to use AVG Free to put on all the refurbished PCs we sell.

That started getting bloated so we switched to Microsoft Security Essentials a few years ago.

Back then it was quite good, but over the years we've noticed getting more and more systems back within the 90-day warranty with viruses than when we used AVG Free.

We are looking for something free to replace it sooner than later.

So far we've tested Immunet Free Edition but the "fbi virus" and/or variations infected it easily.

We're going to try Avast! Free, my favorite, next, but we need more alternative.

Any recommendations?
Must be free, not too annoying, have good security, and be light on resources!


----------



## mikho (Oct 10, 2013)

Could you install "common sense"?


/end humor


----------



## shovenose (Oct 10, 2013)

mikho said:


> Could you install "common sense"?
> 
> 
> /end humor


I wish. I say to customers "the only 100% effective anti-virus is common sense" they either stare at me blankly or ask where they can download it.


----------



## texteditor (Oct 10, 2013)

Sneak a linux onto their system


----------



## Shados (Oct 10, 2013)

I remember Avira being decent, though perhaps with a few too many false positives on the basis of executable packing methods etc. It has been a while, though.


----------



## abyssis (Oct 11, 2013)

Based on my research I'd go with Avira.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 11, 2013)

Shados said:


> I remember Avira being decent, though perhaps with a few too many false positives on the basis of executable packing methods etc. It has been a while, though.


Yup Avira is quite good. The number of false positives can be reduced by setting the heuristics level to medium or low.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 11, 2013)

Hmm..

I'm spinning up a VM now with Win7 ISO (when it's done downlaoding) to test Panda Cloud Anti-Virus, AVG Free, Avast! Free, Avira Free, and Comodo Internet Security (non-Pro version which is the same as Pro version except for support)...

We will see what is the best  I can test all at once yay for lots of RAM and i7 CPUs. I wonder how Comodo will do as I used to use that personally until I switched to Avast I don't remember why.


----------



## eva2000 (Oct 11, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Hmm..
> 
> I'm spinning up a VM now with Win7 ISO (when it's done downlaoding) to test Panda Cloud Anti-Virus, AVG Free, Avast! Free, Avira Free, and Comodo Internet Security (non-Pro version which is the same as Pro version except for support)...
> 
> We will see what is the best  I can test all at once yay for lots of RAM and i7 CPUs. I wonder how Comodo will do as I used to use that personally until I switched to Avast I don't remember why.


will be an interesting read


----------



## shovenose (Oct 11, 2013)

Blocked FBI virus: Avast! Free, Comodo Internet Security Premium Free, Panda Cloud Anti-Virus Free.

Didn't block: AVG Free, Microsoft Security Essentials, Immunet 3.0 Free.


----------



## mikho (Oct 12, 2013)

Why not do what many computer manufacturers do and install a trial version from some decent antivirus provider?


That way you leave the computer with a working antivirus and you wont get it back within your 90 days.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 12, 2013)

mikho said:


> Why not do what many computer manufacturers do and install a trial version from some decent antivirus provider?
> 
> 
> That way you leave the computer with a working antivirus and you wont get it back within your 90 days.


Then it either expires or they install something shitty like Microsoft Security Essentials.

We do PC repair as well and a lot of the malware removal jobs are people who aren't running anything because their trial expired or they "uninstalled the trial because it was annoying and trying to get me to pay for it"


----------



## mikho (Oct 12, 2013)

So instead of paying for a antivirus software, they pay you over and over to remove their viruses?


Challenge yourself to sell a "real" antivirus software.


----------



## Deleted (Oct 12, 2013)

My security tips:

- If possible, avoid using any windows based browsers. Use vmware or something with IOMMU enabled in the BIOS, then do your web browsing etc securely within a virtual machine. 

- Don't use java (period)

- Don't use flash/shockwave (period)

- Mangle your webbrowser useragent to something like MAC or a UNIX OS, blackhole exploit kits examine your useragent header and attempt automatic browser exploits

- If you have to use internet exploder/explorer, disable activex completely.


----------



## HDPIXEL (Oct 12, 2013)

Sophos for mac. Avast for pc.


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 14, 2013)

Check out Clamwin.


----------



## ShockHosting (Oct 14, 2013)

Id suggest Avira or Avast.


----------

